# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الخميس ٢٤ اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادرة اليوم الخميس 24 أكتوبر 2019


 مجلس المريخ يطيح بالجزائري ويكلف أبو عنجه بالإشراف على مباراتي الفاشر 
اعتداء بالسكاكين على حكم مباراة هلال كادوقلي وأهلي عطبرة 
بعثة المريخ تصل شمال دارفور عبر دفعتين بالطائرة والبر .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**مدرب المريخ يهدد باللجوء إلي "الفيفا"*

هدد مدرب المريخ م الجزائري ايت عبدالملك عقب صدور قرار إقالته باللجوء للفيفا حال اى خلل بالعقد من جانب مجلس المريخ وطالب

الجزائري بحقوقه كامله قبل مغادرة الخرطوم كما أنه طالب أيضا بتذاكر سفر الي بلاده وكلف المريخ جمال أبوعنجة بالإشراف على مباراتي الفاشر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**في أولي مبارياته الدوريه شباب المريخ يكتسح شباب الغماراب الجموعيه بتسعه أهداف نظيفه*
علي ملعب سلاح الموسيقي حقق شباب المريخ انتصارا كاسحا علي شباب الغماراب بتسعه أهداف نظيفه تباري في احرازها علي مدار الشوطين ميسي خمسه أهداف وهدفين للكويتي وهدفين لحزيفه 
هذا وقد قدم الشباب مستوي مميز وملفت وجد اشاده الجمهور الذي حضر المباراه وتألق جميع اللاعبين في المباراه دون إستثناء 
هذا وسوف يوالي فريق الشباب تحضيراته علي ملعب سلاح الموسيقي صباح الجمعه ويؤدي مباراه وديه عصر السبت استعدادا لمباراته الدوريه القادمه 
*قطاع المراحل السنيه* 
*نادي المريخ* 
*2019/2020*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأحمر يتدرب بملعب النقعة إستعدادا لهلال الفاشر

المكتب الإعلامي:الفاشر

أجرى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في الخامسة عصر اليوم الأربعاء أولى تدريباته بملعب النقعة بحضور 22 لاعبا إضافة للجهاز الفني بقيادة الجزائري آيت عبدالملك وقد إشتمل المران على حركات إحماء متنوعة ليقوم بعدها الجهاز الفني بإجراء تقسيمة بين المرشح والمرابط وفي ختام المران أجرى نجوم الأحمر تمارين إستطالة لتخفيف الإرهاق،وقد شهد المران حضور رئيس البعثة وأمين مال المجلس الأستاذ الصادق صالح جابر كما حضر عضو المجلس عمر محمد عبدالله إضافة لرئيس القطاع الرياضي خالد أحمد المصطفى، ومن المنتظر أن يوالي الفريق تحضيراته الفنية والبدنية لحين موعد مواجهة هلال الفاشر في السادس والعشرين من شهر إكتوبر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يكلف أبوعنجة بالإشراف على مباراتي الفاشر

في خطوة مفاجئة أعلن المكتب الإعلامي لنادي المريخ مساء اليوم أن مجلس إدارة النادي كلف الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة المدرب العام للفريق بالإشراف على مباراتي الأحمر أمام هلال ومريخ الفاشر في الجولتين المقبلتين لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز في خطوة.

وربما تعني هذه الخطوة بان المجلس في طريقه لإصدار قرار رسمي بفسخ التعاقد مع المدرب الجزائري آيت الله عبد الملك الذي لم يجد القبول من الشارع المريخي باعتبار أنه لا يملك سيرة ذاتية كبيرة تؤهله لقيادة الفرقة الحمراء.

وقاد المدرب الجزائري المريخ حتى الآن في ثلاث مباريات أمام أهلي الخرطوم وفاز فيها بثلاثية نظيفة وأمام حي العرب بورتسودان وانتهت بالتعادل السلبي وأمام حي الوادي والتي انتهت بخسارة الأحمر بهدف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديربي تكشف كواليس إجتماع ساخن بالفاشر

3 سيناريوهات لحسم أزمة جزائري المريخ خلال ساعات
ديربي سبورت/ الفاشر

تحصلت ديربي سبورت على التفاصيل الكاملة لخلاف مجلس المريخ مع المدير الفني الجزائري آيت عبدالملك والتي قادت إدارة الأحمر لاتخاذ قرار بتكليف المدرب العام جمال ابوعنجة ومدرب الحراس حامد بريمة بادارة مباراتي الفاشر أمام الهلال والمريخ على التوالي .. حيث شهد مقر إقامة بعثة المريخ بالفاشر مساء اليوم اجتماعا ساخنا ضم رئيس البعثة وأمين مال الأحمر الصادق مادبو ورئيس القطاع الرياضي خالد أحمد المصطفي وأعضاء الجهاز الفني، وخلاله وجه أعضاء المجلس انتقادات حادة للمدرب الجزائري وتم تحميله مسئولية خسارة نيالا وهو الحديث الذي رفضه عبدالملك قبل أن يدخل في نقاش حاد مع البعثة الإدارية التي اخطرته لاحقا باتخاذ مجلس المريخ قرارا بالتمرير بتكليف المدرب العام ومدرب الحراس بالإشراف على مباراتي الفاشر وهو القرار الذي رفضه الجزائري جملة وتفصيلا واضعا خيارين أمام المجلس .وهما الاستمرار بصلاحياته كاملة أو إقالته .. تلك الاحداث تؤكد إمكانية حدوث تطورات خلال الساعات القادمة لا تخرج من واحد من ثلاثة سيناريوهات الأول اتخاذ المجلس قرارا بإقالة المدرب الجزائري مع دفع شرطه الجزائي والثاني استقالة آيت عبدالملك، والثالث تراجع المجلس عن قراره بخصوص مباراتي الفاشر وإعادة صلاحيات الجزائري الكاملة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الفاشر يختار النقعة لاستقبال مباراة المريخ

كشف عصام علي مدير الكرة بنادي هلال الفاشر أن فريقه أمّن على ملعب النقعة لاستضافة مباراة المريخ في السادس والعشرين من الشهر الجاري، وعن تحضيرات فريقه للمباراة قال إن الفريق أدى تجربة ودية أمام أسود دارفور وسيؤدي عدداً من التدريبات حتى يطمئن من خلالها الجهاز الفني على آخر تحضيرات الفريق فنياً وبدنياً قبل استضافة المريخ في السادس والعشرين من الشهر الجاري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية
عبدالله ابو وائل
انتهى زمن الوصايا على المريخ !!
[ازدادت الحملة ضد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وأفردت معظم الصحف المريخية صفحاتها لانتقاد قادة المجلس بإصرارهم على قيام الجمعية العمومية لإجازة النظام الأساسي وسعى كثيرون لإثبات وقائع مخالفات صحبت قيام العمومية واستضافت معظم إذاعات (الاف ام) شخصيات لها مرارات مع قادة المجلس للحديث عن (التزوير) وغيره من (المخالفات) التي أرادوا من إثباتها (حرق) قادة المجلس الحالي لإبعادهم عن المشهد المريخي!!
[من يحرقون (البخور) ويلعبون أدوار (الفات فات) ومن خلفهم تلك الثلة من هواة البحث عن (الشهرة) نسوا أو تناسوا عمداً أن واقع المريخ الحالي (صنيع أياديهم) وأن (التملص) من تحمل المسؤولية يمثل دليل إدانة لتلك المجموعة التي تعتقد أنها (وصيّة) على الكيان!
[الحقيقة التي يتهرب منها الكثيرون هي أن قادة المجلس الحالي تصدوا للمسؤولية لوحدهم في الوقت الذي توارى فيه عن الأنظار من يطلقون على أنفسهم (كبار المريخ)!
[أين كان هؤلاء الذين اجتمعوا ليناقشوا أمر المريخ حينما انعقدت الجمعية العمومية في أكتوبر (2017)؟!
[لماذا رفضوا تقديم أنفسهم لمجلس إدارة النادي خلال الجمعية العمومية التي أسفرت عن فوز المجموعة الحالية التي تدير المريخ حالياً؟!
[ألا يشعر هؤلاء بالخجل وقد ظل كثير منهم يعارض المجلس ويتفرج على سوء الأوضاع وعدم تقديم الدعم للنادي لمجرد اختلافه في وجهات النظر مع قادة المجلس؟!
[ألم يحاربوا المدرب التونسي “الزلفاني” الشاب الطموح الذي قاد الفريق لدور الأربعة من البطولة العربية في نسختها الماضية ووفروا دعماً غير مشروط للوطني “إبراهومة”؟!
[أليس هؤلاء هم أنفسهم الذين ينتقدون المدير الفني الجديد لمجرد أن من أتى به هو المجلس الحالي؟!
[المريخ يا سادة (كيان) وليس أشخاصاً وبالتالي فإن دعمه لا يرتبط بالكراسي أو الوظائف!
[الزعيم الذي نعشقه جميعا لا يمكن أن ننبذه لمجرد عدم اتفاقنا مع من يديرونه فهل يعي هؤلاء ذلك؟!
[لا أتوقع أن تنتهي حملة الانتقادات التي تتواصل على قادة المجلس الحالي ما دام أن من يقودونها يبحثون عن مصالح شخصية دون النظر لمصلحة الكيان.
[إن اخطأ قادة المجلس الحالي فإننا نجد لهم آلاف الأعذار في ظل الحرب التي يتعرضون لها وتفقدهم كثيرًا من تركيزهم.
[ من ينتظرون رحيل قادة المجلس الحالي دون صناديق الاقتراع فإنهم واهمون.
[انتهى زمن الوصايا على الأحمر!
[وذهب من كان يصدر قرارات تعيين لجان التسيير إلى غير رجعة!
[شطّبنا!!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* يفك غموض النظام الأساسي الجديد للمريخ


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




جانب من مداولات النظام الأساسي
يلف الغموض الشديد وضعية النظام الأساسي الجديد لنادي المريخ السوداني ما بين قبوله ورفضه سواء من أعضاء النادي أو اتحاد الكرة.

وأثارت طريقة اعتماد النظام الأساسي للمريخ وإجازته من قبل جمعيته العمومية التي أقيمت هذا الأسبوع جدلا وغموضا كبيرين.

غموض وجدل

ويتمثل  الغموض والجدل في الإجراءات التي اتبعها مجلس المريخ بداية من وضعه كمسودة  وطرحه لمجتمع من أجل إبداء الملاحظات عليه، مرورا بالجمعية العمومية التي  أجازته.

وكان الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم قد أنقذ مجلس إدارة  المريخ من الحل، وأثبت شرعيته من خلال لجنة معتصم عبد السلام، كما مهد  الطريق ليضع أعضاء المريخ خارطة طريق من أجل اعتماد نظام أساسي  جديد، يحكم قبضة الاتحاد على حماية النادي كعضو أصيل فيه، تمهيدا لدعوة  الجمعية العمومية لانتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد.

وواصل  اتحاد الكرة حمايته لمجلس المريخ المنتخب من تدخلات مفوضية ولاية الخرطوم  التي حاولت حله في 2017، إلى درجة أن الاتحاد لم يعترف بالمجلس الذي عينته  المفوضية، برئاسة محمد الشيخ.

حماية مستمرة

ورغم  رفضه الاعتراف بالمجلس المعين، قرر اتحاد الكرة التعامل مع أعضائه  باعتبارهم أعضاء مضافين بالتعيين بقرار من مجلس المريخ المنتخب، واستمر  بعدها في حماية مجلس المريخ من تدخل المفوضية.




وفي تلك الظروف ظل السؤال الذي يتردد هو: لمن يتبع نادي المريخ، لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، أم للمفوضية

وتلخصت  الإجابة في أنه عقب إقرار النظام الأساسي للمريخ، بات النادي مستقلا، ولا  يملك اتحاد الكرة نفسه حق التدخل في إدارة شؤون النادي، لكنه يملك التدخل  لحمايته من المحاولات الحكومية للتدخل في شؤونه.

وعلى أساس تلك  الاستقلالية، كون مجلس المريخ لجنة لوضع مسودة للنظام الأساسي الجديد، ثم  عرضها على أعضائه بشكل منظم جدا عن طريق رابطة مشجعية في قطر، ثم أعلن قيام  جمعية عمومية لإجازة النظام الأساسي.

ارتباك

وبدأ المشهد مرتبكا في إجراءات الجمعية، بينما اللجنة القانونية باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، تتابع عن كثب.

ورفضت المفوضية الرياضية بولاية الخرطوم، الإشراف على عمومية النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ، بحجة أنها حلت هذا المجلس، ولا تعترف به.

على  الفور اتجه مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، لمديره التنفيذي للبدء في إجراءات  انعقاد الجمعية العمومية ولم يتجه للجنة القانونية، لأن نظامه الأساسي  القديم، ما قبل الجمعية العمومية، لا يجعله تابعا لاتحاد الكرة السوداني،  الذي يرى نظامه الأساسي أن نادي المريخ بات مستقلا.

وبالفعل أشرف  المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ على الجمعية العمومية وفق ضوابط حقوق الأعضاء  في الحضور والتصويت، فحضر 666 عضوا، وصوت أكثر من 400 على إجازة النظام  الأساسي، وقرر مجلس المريخ الدفع بنظامه الجديد للاتحاد السوداني لاعتماده  رسميا كعضو رياضي يتمتع بالحماية، والمشاركة في جمعياته العمومية القادمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يفوز على أهلي شندي في الممتاز
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
حقق  الهلال الفوز على ضيفه أهلي شندي بهدفين مقابل هدف في المباراة التي جرت  مساء امس ”الأربعاء” بملعب”الجوهرة الزرقاء” ضمن المرحلة السادسة من  منافسة الدوري الممتاز؟

وأحرز أهداف الهلال كلاً من صهيب الثعلب، ومحمد موسى الضي، فيما أحرز للأهلي شندي اللاعب وليد علاء الدين.
ورفع الهلال رصيده إلى عشرة نقاط، أمّا أهلي شندي فتوقف في محطة”10â€³ نقاط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من تدريبات المريخ بمدينة الفاشر
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بعد إقالته..الجزائري آيت يهدّد مجلس المريخ
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أعلن المدرب الجزائري السابق للمريخ آيت عبد الملك عن شروعه في الذهاب إلى”فيفا” حال عدم التزام نادي المريخ بسداد مستحقاته كاملة.
وقال آيت عبد الملك في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز” إنّه لن يتنازل عن حقوقه مهما كان، ووفقًا للعقد الموقّع بينه والنادي.
و”الأربعاء”، أعلن نادي المريخ إعفاء الجزائري آيت عبد الملك من تدريب الفريق على خلفية ترديّ النتائج في الدوري الممتاز.
وفي جولتين أداهما الفريق  أمام حي العرب بورتسودان والوادي نيالا خسر المريخ خمسة نقاط من أصل ست نقاط.
وأضاف  آيت” أخطرني مجلس المريخ بعدم إشرافي على مباراتي المريخ والهلال بالفاشر،  وطالبني بالبقاء مع البعثة إلى حين العودة للخرطوم، ولكّني رفضت الخطوة  وأبلغتهم بمغادرتي اليوم”.
وكان آيت عبد الملك انضم إلى تدريب المريخ في سبتمبر المنصرم خلفًا للكابتن إبراهيم حسين بعد إقالته.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* يفك غموض النظام الأساسي الجديد للمريخ


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




جانب من مداولات النظام الأساسي
يلف الغموض الشديد وضعية النظام الأساسي الجديد لنادي المريخ السوداني ما بين قبوله ورفضه سواء من أعضاء النادي أو اتحاد الكرة.

وأثارت طريقة اعتماد النظام الأساسي للمريخ وإجازته من قبل جمعيته العمومية التي أقيمت هذا الأسبوع جدلا وغموضا كبيرين.

غموض وجدل

ويتمثل  الغموض والجدل في الإجراءات التي اتبعها مجلس المريخ بداية من وضعه كمسودة  وطرحه لمجتمع من أجل إبداء الملاحظات عليه، مرورا بالجمعية العمومية التي  أجازته.

وكان الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم قد أنقذ مجلس إدارة  المريخ من الحل، وأثبت شرعيته من خلال لجنة معتصم عبد السلام، كما مهد  الطريق ليضع أعضاء المريخ خارطة طريق من أجل اعتماد نظام أساسي  جديد، يحكم قبضة الاتحاد على حماية النادي كعضو أصيل فيه، تمهيدا لدعوة  الجمعية العمومية لانتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد.

وواصل  اتحاد الكرة حمايته لمجلس المريخ المنتخب من تدخلات مفوضية ولاية الخرطوم  التي حاولت حله في 2017، إلى درجة أن الاتحاد لم يعترف بالمجلس الذي عينته  المفوضية، برئاسة محمد الشيخ.

حماية مستمرة

ورغم  رفضه الاعتراف بالمجلس المعين، قرر اتحاد الكرة التعامل مع أعضائه  باعتبارهم أعضاء مضافين بالتعيين بقرار من مجلس المريخ المنتخب، واستمر  بعدها في حماية مجلس المريخ من تدخل المفوضية.




وفي تلك الظروف ظل السؤال الذي يتردد هو: لمن يتبع نادي المريخ، لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، أم للمفوضية

وتلخصت  الإجابة في أنه عقب إقرار النظام الأساسي للمريخ، بات النادي مستقلا، ولا  يملك اتحاد الكرة نفسه حق التدخل في إدارة شؤون النادي، لكنه يملك التدخل  لحمايته من المحاولات الحكومية للتدخل في شؤونه.

وعلى أساس تلك  الاستقلالية، كون مجلس المريخ لجنة لوضع مسودة للنظام الأساسي الجديد، ثم  عرضها على أعضائه بشكل منظم جدا عن طريق رابطة مشجعية في قطر، ثم أعلن قيام  جمعية عمومية لإجازة النظام الأساسي.

ارتباك

وبدأ المشهد مرتبكا في إجراءات الجمعية، بينما اللجنة القانونية باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، تتابع عن كثب.

ورفضت المفوضية الرياضية بولاية الخرطوم، الإشراف على عمومية النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ، بحجة أنها حلت هذا المجلس، ولا تعترف به.

على  الفور اتجه مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، لمديره التنفيذي للبدء في إجراءات  انعقاد الجمعية العمومية ولم يتجه للجنة القانونية، لأن نظامه الأساسي  القديم، ما قبل الجمعية العمومية، لا يجعله تابعا لاتحاد الكرة السوداني،  الذي يرى نظامه الأساسي أن نادي المريخ بات مستقلا.

وبالفعل أشرف  المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ على الجمعية العمومية وفق ضوابط حقوق الأعضاء  في الحضور والتصويت، فحضر 666 عضوا، وصوت أكثر من 400 على إجازة النظام  الأساسي، وقرر مجلس المريخ الدفع بنظامه الجديد للاتحاد السوداني لاعتماده  رسميا كعضو رياضي يتمتع بالحماية، والمشاركة في جمعياته العمومية القادمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إبراهومة يوافق علي العودة للمريخ
#ووااوواا
 بعد خبر الإقالة المفاجأة لمدرب المريخ الجزائري رصدت نبض خبرا عن متابعات  كفرووتر بأن مجلس المريخ اتصل بالمدرب ابراهومة وابلغه برغبته في اعادته  للعمل في الفريق لحاجة النادي له باعتباره ملم بتفاصيل دقيقة بالفريق وقريب  من اللاعبين وكشفت متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن ابراهومة ابدي موافقته  للعودة للمريخ










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قائد الهلال يغادر المعسكر غاضبا قبل مباراة اهلي شندي

  صحيفة كورة سودانية الإلكترونية

 أشارت صحيفة (الجوهرة الرياضية) الصادرة صباح اليوم الخميس ان قائد الهلال  عبداللطيف بوي غادر المعسكر غاضبا قبل مباراة فريقه امام الاهلي شندي في  الدوري الممتاز مساء أمس بملعب الازرق بأم درمان .. وكشفت الصحيفة ان اسباب  مغادرة اللاعب غاضبا يعود الي عدم ادراج اسمه ضمن التوليفة الاساسية التي  ستشارك في المباراة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انبا عن عودة شيبوب للمريخ
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ خاص/ 
كشفت  متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن نادي المريخ اكمل اتفاقه مع لاعب سيمبا  التنزاني الحالي والفريق الاسبق شرف الدين شيبوب للتعاقد معه في التسجيلات  المقبلة وكشف مصدر مقرب من مركز القرار أن سوداكال سيقدم اللاعب هدية  لجماهير المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سكاكين في مباراة الهلال الجبال والاكسبريس
  .
 .
 نجا حكم  مباراة الاسود والاكسبريس من السكاكين التي اشهرت في وجهه بملعب مورتا  بكادوقلي من مشجعين غاضبين حاولوا الفتك به لولا تدخل الشرطة وكانت  المباراة قد انتهت بالتعادل السلبي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حائط صد
محمود الدرديري اوسونو
 المريخ كبير استصغره اهله


  *اسواء ما يمكن أن يمر على الإنسان على  يتعلق بعدم معرفته الكافيه بنفسه  وقدراته ومكانته فى وسط المجتمع الذى يعيش فيه. والأسوأ من كل ذلك أن يعرف  الناس قدرك جيدا بينما أنت لا تعرف قدرك وتعمل على التقليل من قدرك دون أن  تعلم
 *وهذا هو عين ما يحدث لنادى المريخ العظيم الذى ظهر للوجود كبيرا  وشامخا وعملاقا. ولكن بكل أسف لا يعرف أهله قدره ومكانته وتركوه وحيدا  يصارع المجهول وانشغلوا عنه بمعارك جانبيه ومحاولات إثبات الذات والانتصار  للأشخاص بمعزل عن الكيان
 *انفض معظم اهل عن النادى وتركوه على قارعة  الطريق يتلقفه كل من عبر بجانبه. واعطوا بالتالى فرصة الظهور على حساب  الكيان لعديد الشخصيات التى لا تستحق أن تمتلك شرف اقتران اسمها باسم  النادى العظيم
 *وانا لا اقصد فئة أو مجموعة معينه من الناس أو عهد محدد  من العهود الإدارية بنادى المريخ لقناعتى التامة أن هنالك شخصيات وجدت  الطريق أمامها مفروش بالورود من أجل الدخول لمجالس الإدارات وهى لا تمتلك  من المقومات ما يجعلها تظفر بها الشرف الكبير فى عديد الحقب الإدارية 
  *ويتحمل مسئولية هذا الاخفاق كل اهل المريخ بعد أن ابتعدوا عن أهم ما يهم  الكيان وانشغلوا بمعارك جانبية لن تأتى بنتائج إيجابيه الا لشخصيات محدده.  ولا ناقة للنادى فيها ولا جمل 
 *بكل أسف أصبحت عضوية نادى المريخ طارده  بالنسبة للكثيرين دون أي أسباب منطقية. وأثر أهل المريخ ترك تقرير مصير  ناديهم لشخصيات لا تعلم اى شئ عن تاريخ المريخ وما يربطها بالنادى عبارة عن  (حفنة جنيهات) يخبئها بعض عشاق المناصب بجيوبهم فى مقابل مساعدتهم على  الوصول لكراسى الإدارة 
 *وعزوف الجماهير عن العضوية لم يرتبط بمجلس  إدارة معين ولم يرتبط كذلك بنتائج أو مستوى فريق كرة القدم. فعندما كان  الأحمر فى قمة تألقه أفريقيا فى العام 2007 والعام 2015 فى عهد السيد جمال  الوالي. كانت عضوية نادى المريخ أيضا تقع تحت سيطرة العضويات المستجلبة بكل  اسف مما يؤكد أن كوارث العضوية فى المريخ لا ترتبط بمجالس أدارت محدده أو  سوء نتائج الفريق 
 *فكان من الطبيعى جدا أن تسيطر العضويات المستجلبة  على الأوضاع داخل نادى المريخ. وتفرز مجلس متهالك يقوده شخص ادمن السجون  والغش والخداع ويريد أن يعود ناصع البياض للمجتمع على حساب نادى المريخ
 *حتى الصراع الدائر الأن حول اجازة النظام الأساسى سببه الأول والأخير كل  اهل المريخ الذين رفضوا المشاركة فى كل الورش التى نظمها المجلس من أجل وضع  السطور الأولى للنظام الأساسى ومن ثم جاء الصراخ والبكاء على وجود مواد  قيل إنها (مفخخه) وتهدف لمعاداة فلان وتكريس حكم علان
 *كل ما يحدث الآن  من صراع ما كان له أن يكون إذا ما شارك كل أهل المريخ فى وضع النظام  الأساسى من البداية وعملوا على رفض المواد التى يرونها معيبه. وقاموا  بتبصير الناس بما ينوى المجلس القيام به
 *وشهادة لله رغم كل سوء هذا  المجلس الا انه لم يعمل على إقصاء احد من ورش النظام الأساسى الأولى وشملت  الدعوات كل ألوان الطيف المريخ دون استثناء
 *والحديث عن عدم امتلاك  أعضاء المجلس الحالى أهلية صياغة وإجازة النظام الأساسى يبقى أمر مضحك.  فإذا كان (أعضاء مجلس الإدارة) لا يمتلكون أهلية صياغة وإجازة النظام  الأساسى فمن الذى يمتلكها ياترى؟ ومن من الناس يمتلك (شهادة بحث) باسم نادى  المريخ حتى يقرر من يمتلك أهلية اتخاذ القرارات من عدمها؟ 
 *ما يحدث  فى شأن النظام الأساسى يحدث بالكربون فى ملف مجلس الإدارة.فبعد ابتعاد أهل  المريخ عن العضوية وافساح المجال العضويات المستجلبة من أجل تقرير مصير  النادى يأتى البكاء على وصول المجلس الحالى لسدة الحكم فى الوقت الذى كان  بإمكان جماهير المريخ إيقاف هذا العبث حال امتلك ولو ما نسبته 50% من جمهور  المريخ لبطاقات العضوية 
 *كذلك كان بإمكان أهل المريخ صياغة وإجازة  النظام الأساسى بعيدا عن الصراعات الحالية إذا ما شارك الجميع بصورة فاعلة  فى (وضع وتمحيص) مواد النظام الأساسى بدلا من الابتعاد عن المشاركة فى ورش  صياغة النظام الأساسى وأفتعال الأزمات والصراعات بعد وقوع الفاس فى الراس  وإجازة المجلس للمسودة بكل علاتها 
 *المريخ سادتى كيان كبير وعظيم  استصغره اهله بالصراعات الجانبية ومحاولة الانتصار لشخصيات تعتقد أنها  الوحيده التى تمتلك حق تقرير مصير النادى وما دونهم عبارة عن (رعاع) يجب أن  ينحصر دورهم فى التشجيع والتصفيق لكل ما يخرج منهم من قرارات وتوصيات
  *تنأسى هؤلاء أن المريخ يمكن أن يرقد على فراش المرض ولكنه لا يموت. وسيذهب  الجميع بكل كبريائهم وعقدهم الداخلية المستوطنة فيهم وسيبقى المريخ شامخا  عظيما مهما تكالبت عليه المشاكل والمحن
 *وما نتابعه الان من بكاء وصراخ  على حال المريخ الإدارى سيتكرر وبصورة اسواء إذا ما واصل أهل المريخ  الابتعاد عن ملف العضوية وافساح المجال (لتجار الرقيق) من أجل السيطرة على  تقرير مصير النادى 
 *مطلوب من كل اهل المريخ ترك الانتماء للأشخاص  والعودة لطريق الانتماء للكيان فقط حتى نستعيد الأحمر من غربته التى طالت  وساهمنا فيها جميعا عندما كان اهتمامنا بالانتصارات الشخصية أهم من  الانتصار للنادى 
 * طالما أن هم الجميع وجود مريخ معافى من الجراحات  والصراعات الشخصية. سنصل باذن الله لما نريد حتى وإن طال بنا الزمن وعبثت  بعقولنا أفكار الفشل
 فى السنتر
 *فجأة ودون سابق إنذار قرر مجلس  الفشل الأحمر إقالة المدرب الجزائرى وتكليف جمال ابوعنجة وحامد بريمة  بقيادة الفريق فى مباراتى الفريق بفاشر السلطان
 *هذا القرار الغريب  يبدو أن وراءه الاكذوبة الحمراء الذى يدير النادى من خلف القضبان فى اسواء  سيناريو يمكن أن يحدث لنادى المريخ وعشاقه الذين جعلوا طريق سوداكال وشلة  الفشل التى تتبعه مفروشا بالورود بابتعادهم الكامل عن النادى وافساح المجال  لمن يصوت مقابل المال
 *لا أدرى ماذا كان ينتظر مجلس المريخ من مدرب لم  يمضى على استلام مهامه بالفريق الا ايام معدوده. وطالما أن نية المجلس فى  التعاقد مع طاقم محلى لماذا تمت الإطاحة بابراهومة؟ 
 *لا أريد الدفاع  عن المدرب الجزائرى ولكن الواقع يقول ان مجلس المريخ فقد البوصلة تماما  واصبح  كمن يتخبطه الشيطان من المس ولا يدرى ماذا يفعل أو ماذا يريد
  *وحال جمال ابوعنجة عن يختلف كثيرا عن حال المدرب الجزائرى لأن الرجل انضم  للجهاز الفنى قبل أيام قليلة ووجد نفسه فى مهمة عسيرة تتطلب منه ضرورة  قيادة الفريق نحو الانتصار
 *اتمنى ان يحترم أعضاء مجلس المريخ ما تبقى  لديهم من كرامة وان يشرعوا فورا فى إجراءات عقد جمعية عمومية تفضى باختيار  مجلس محترم وقادر على إعادة الأمور لنصابها الصحيح
 *والاستمرار بالوضع  الحالى سيضع أعضاء المجلس فى مواجهات مباشرة مع جماهير المريخ آلتى يمكن أن  تقبل اى شى الا سوء نتائج فريق كرة القدم والتلاعب باسم النادى
 *لن  نلوم ابوعنجه على اى نتائج سلبية يمكن أن يحصدها الفريق فى فاشر السلطان.  لأن الواقع يقول ان مجلس المريخ قد قذف به فى عرض البحث وطلب منه العودة  بدون أن يتبلل
 آخر الكلام
 نحن نعرف كيف نصنع الصراعات




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعادل سلبي..ضرب حكم مباراة الاسود والاكسبريس والسلاح الابيض يتدخل
 .
 .
  اقتنع فريقا الهلال الجبال والاهلي عطبرة بالتعادل السلبي في مباراة  مستكملة لخمس وثلاثين دقيقة انتهت قبلها مواجهة الفريقين امس وعقب نهاية  المباراة اعتدي الجمهور على حكم اللقاء بالضرب والسلاح الابيض ليخرج تحت  حماية الشرطة بهذه النتيجة ارتفع الهلال الى ثمان نقاط والاهلي لنقطتين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال أبو عنجة سنعمل سويا لإعادة الفريق وهيبته
 .
 .
  قال  الكابتن جمال أبو عنجة انه قد تم رفع معدلات اللياقة للاعبين بشكل جيد خلال  الأيام الماضية مشيرا إلى انه رغم العمل الكبير الذي يتم قد تحدث الخسارة  كما حدث بملعب نيالا امام حي الوادي نيالا و ابان انهم في الجهاز الفني  سيعملون سويا لإعادة هيبة الفريق مشيرا إلى ان مواجهتي هلال ومريخ الفاشر  ستشهد عودة الفرقة الحمراء للإنتصارات وأضاف أبو عنجة ان الفريق قد إستعاد  خدمات بعض لاعبيه المصابين مؤكدا إنخراطهم في تدريبات بدنية لإستعادة  لياقتهم بالشكل المطلوب وحول المعاناة الهجومية أشار ان الفرق المنافسة  للأحمر تلعب بتكتل دفاعي مما يصعب كثيرا من الوصول لشباكها رغم الفرص  العديدة التي يصنعها ووعد المدرب العام للمريخ بتعديل الصورة الحالية  للفريق في مقبل المباريات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مذكرة حميدتي تهز اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني.
 .
 .
 فاجا نائب  رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني للمالية والتسويق الباشمهندس نصر الدين  حميدتي الجميع بمذكرة احتوت علي خمس ورقات تتنقد رئيس الاتحاد دكتور شداد  في عدم تطبيقه للنظام الأساسي بصورة صحيحة وعلمت (سودانا فوق) ان المذكرة  سلمها حميدتي للأمين العام للاتحاد دكتور ابوجبل وطالب عرض علي اجتماع مجلس  الإدارة القادم وافادت ذات المصادر ان المذكرة وضحت بصورة كبيرة بعض  العيوب الإدارية في عمل الاتحاد وان رئيس الاتحاد يجب عليه الالتزام بعمل  اللجان وتنفيذ قرارتها وعدم اصدار قرارات رئاسيه لان النظام الأساسي لاتحاد  الكرة يحدد ذلك. وتفاجا عدد من أعضاء اتحاد الكرة بالمذكرة التي يتوقع ان  تحدث ردود أفعال داخل اجتماع مجلس الإدارة القادم.. الجدير بالذكر أن هذه  هذه المذكرة الثانية التي قدمها حميدتي حيث كان سابقا قد قدم مذكرة بخصوص  عرض الترحيل الذي اثار جدل في الفترة الماضية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من مباراة شباب المريخ الدورية امس




















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازدا يحمل التحكيم خسارة مباراة الهلال
 .
 .
 عبر محمد عبد الله  مازدا مدرب الاهلي شندي عن استيائه وذلك عقب خسارة فريقه مساء امس امام  الهلال بهدفين لهدف في المباراة التي احضتنها الجوهرة الزرقاء ضمن الاسبوع  السادس للدوري الممتاز.
 وخلال تصريحات بعد المباراة حمل مازدا التحكيم سبب خسارة فريقه  معتبرا انه سبب الخسارة بتحامله على فريقه في عديد المناسبات.
 كما اعتبر مازدا ايضا خطة وتشكيلة فريقه  اثناء المباراة سبب الخسارة القاسية لفريقه معتبرا ان فريقه لا يستحق الخسارة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#وكفى

#إسماعيل_حسن 

الصحافة والسخافة.. والصحفي والسخفي 

* لن أكلّ ولن أملّ من التأكيد على أن هنالك صحافة و(سخافة).... وصحيفة و(سخيفة).... وصحفياً و(سخفياً)..... وبينهم جميعاً؛ أمور متشابهات..
* وكذلك لن أكلّ ولن أملّ من التأكيد على أن بعض الصحفيين الكبار صغار.. ومعظم الصحفيين الصغار كبار..
* ومن التأكيد على أن من ينتهي أثر مقاله بإنتهاء مراسم القراءة؛ فكأنه لا كتب ولا القارئ قرأ.... ضيّع زمنو وزمن القارئ!!!
* الصحافة رسالة.. والرسالة تحتاج للخلوق الصادق الأمين.... وبهذا المعيار يمكن أن نفرق بين الصحيفة، وبين (السخيفة)....
* وبين الصحفي، وبين (السخفي)... ولن أزيد.. 
------------------
من البريد
------------------
* يمر نادي المريخ منذ سنوات عددا؛ بمشكلة كبيرة تتجسد في إنعدام الإدارة الفذة التي تستطيع قيادة دفة الأمور في نادي كبير مثل المريخ.. فالشاهد منذ أن تنحى السيد محمد الياس محجوب، تبعثر عقد المريخ، خاصة بعد قدوم الخلوق السيد جمال الوالي، رجل المال الذي طمع الكثيرون في ماله، والتف حوله البعض من أصحاب الأجندة الخاصة الذين ليس لهم مصلحة في تقدم المريخ بقدر ما همهم لهط فلوس جمال الوالي الذي يدفع دفع من لا يخشى الفقر..
* ليس بالمال وحده تُصنع الفرق، إذ أنه مثل الماء للزرع اذا زاد عن الحد تفسد الزراعة.. وهذا ما حدث للمريخ أيام الوالي الذي كان يحفز اللاعبين حتي في حالة الخسارة..
* وحقيقة الرجل لم يقصر.. ولكن طبيعة السوداني عامة عندما يشعر أن ليس هناك حسابا؛ يتطاول ويتسيب ولا يعمل الا تحت ظل رقيب.. لذلك نجاح السودانيين في المهجر لم يكن بسبب الكفاءة فقط، ولكن بسبب وجود إدارة من جنسيات مختلفة في مواقع العمل حيث لا توجد عندهم انا ذاهب إلى مناسبة زواج،  أو لأداء واجب العزاء لزيد من الناس.. فهذا متاح لك في وقتك الخاص وليس في وقت العمل، وهذا هو الانضباط والاحترافية..
* يعامل المجلس اللاعبين علي أنهم هواة، ويصرف لهم الرواتب على أنهم محترفون مع أنهم لا علاقة لهم بالاحترافية.. طموح لاعبنا يقف عند امتلاك سيارة وجوال.. ويضيع الوقت ما بين أماكن تعاطي الشيشة، وشرب الشاي، والسهر حتي الصباح، والنوم طوال منتصف النهار، وعندما  يحين وقت التمرين، يتثاقل وكأنه ذاهب إلى غرفة الإعدام..
* بالطبع العيب ليس فيهم، إنما في الإدارة التي تظن أن علاقة اللاعب بالنادي تنتهي بمغادرة أسواره.. لا يا عزيزي الإداري.. فالعمل الإداري الاحترافي منظومة متكاملة من الضبط الرياضي والإجتماعي.. هذا إذا كنت تريد ان تصنع فريقا يهز الأرض بالطول والعرض.
* إنتهى زمان روح الغيرة علي الشعار بعد جمال ابو عنجة وحامد بريمة وكمال عبد الغني وأبناء جيلهم الذين كان عطاؤهم ينبع من حب الشعار، لا من بريق الدولار، أو الكسب المادي، لذا هم خالدون في تاريخ المريخ، وموضع الإحترام أينما ذهبوا.. ولكن الأجيال التي باتت لا تعرف إلا لغة المال، تحتاج إلى إدارة جديدة لا تحكمها عقلية ثمانينات القرن الماضي..
* وهنا أقدم روشتة لعلاج مشاكل المريخ.. إذا طبّقت يحصد الفريق بإذن الله اي بطولة محلية كانت أو أفريقية، بعد ثلاثة أعوام من تطبيقها..
* إنشاء مركز للعلوم الإدارية بالتعاون مع جامعة السودان كلية التربية الرياضية لتأهيل الإداريين بالنادي بكورسات مكثفة يتعلم فيها الاداري الطرق الحديثة في فن الإدارة وعلم النفس.. ولا يسمح لاي عضو بالترشيح لمقاعد مجلس الإدارة اذا لم يكن حاصلا علي شهادة في العمل الإداري..
* تكون وظائف النادي مثل العلاقات العامة والمالية  والهندسة المعمارية والزراعية وجميع ما يخص إدارة النادي التنفيذية خاضعة للجنة الاختيار بالخدمة المدنية، ولا يتم التعيين فيها إلا عبر شروط قانون العمل..
* تنحصر مهام مجلس الإدارة في الاستثمار لصالح دعم خزينة النادي مالياً.. أما فنيا فهي من اختصاص القطاع الرياضي فقط.. ويمكن لرئيس النادي أن يكون ضمن القطاع الرياضي، ولا يحق لاي عضو بمجلس الإدارة أو النادي التدخل في عمل القطاع الرياضي الذي يضم خبراء المناشط بالنادي، ويكون نصيب فريق كرة القدم دائرة الكرة التي تهتم بأمر الفريق  من تدريب وتسجيل وشطب وإعارة..
* عقب توقيع اي عقد مع اي لاعب جديد، يجب عليه الالتزام بضوابط النادي (وهنا يمكن الاستعانه بخدمة خاصة من رجال الأمن الخاص لذلك الغرض وإبلاغ المجلس باي تجاوزات).. وعلى اللاعب اتباع نمط غذائي معين من خلال ملف خاص..
* يخضع اللاعب لكشف طبي ونفسي شامل كل أول شهر، علي ضوء ذلك يمنح الراتب الشهري.. وفي حال زيادة الوزن أو الإخفاق في الأداء أو عدم إقناع المدرب بأن يكون أساسيا بالفريق، أو تسبب في  مشاكل خارج النادي، أو قام  بارتياد أماكن  مشبوهة، أو  شرب الشيشة، أو التواجد في أماكن الخمور والمخدرات، يخصم من راتبه، ويمكن أن تصل العقوبة حد الشطب من الفريق مهما كانت نجوميته.. 
* تكون تمارين الفريق بالفترة الصباحية يومياً.. وتمارين عند عصر اليوم..  ومنتصف النهار يتلقى اللاعبون كورسات في التحكيم والتدريب وعلم النفس واللغة الإنجليزية مع كورسات في الثقافة الغذائية..
* الاهتمام بإنشاء اكاديمية علمية تضم مدارس أساس وثانوي تستوعب المواهب.. ويتعلم فيها التلميذ شتى ضروب الرياضة، لا كرة القدم وحدها..
* الاستثمار يجب أن يكون أساس دعم مشاريع النادي.. وذلك بتحويل النادي إلى شركة مساهمة عامة، وطرح أسهم تباع إلى مشجعي الفريق بواقع ألف جنيه للسهم الواحد.. ويمكن كمثال الاستثمار في الإنتاج الحيواني مثل الألبان بامتلاك أبقار أو الزراعة أو اي مشروع يعود بالربح على النادي.. بالإضافة إلى إنشاء مدينة رياضية خاصة بالنادي، تحوي استادا بمواصفات عالمية. وفندقاً  وحيا سكنيا لقدامى لاعبي وإداري الفريق، وشققا للإيجار.. وملاعب للمناشط المختلفة..
* إذا طبقت هذه المقترحات، فسوف يتحول المريخ بإذن الله إلى فريق عالمي يحقق البطولات في شتى المناشط .. ويكون انموذجا للنادي الشامل في أفريقيا والعالم العربي... وشكراً.. أخوك علاء الدين محمد أبكر..
* من المحرر: بالتأكيد هي مقترحات نيرة وموضوعية أخي علاء الدين، ويمكن أن تكون برنامج عمل لمجلس المريخ القادم الذي سيتم انتخابه بعد عدة أشهر..
* وكفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

* برشلونة ينجو من فخ سلافيا براج ويقفز للصدارة
* إنتر ميلان يحسم موقعة بوروسيا دورتموند بهدفين
* ليفربول ينصب السيرك برباعية في شباك جينك
* تشيلسي يضرب أياكس في أمستردام بطعنة باتشواي
* نابولي ينجو من مفاجآت سالزبورج .. وليل يصعق فالنسيا بهدف تعادل قاتل
* بنفيكا يتذوق طعم الانتصارات على حساب ليون في دوري الابطال
* فلامنجو يسحق جريميو بخماسية ويبلغ نهائي كأس ليبرتادوريس
* تأهل تورنتو وسياتل لنصف نهائي كأس الدوري الأمريكي
* اتحاد جدة يخطف فوزا قاتلا من الوصل الإماراتي بالبطولة العربية
* شيلونجو يقود الإسماعيلي لفوز مثير على الجزيرة الإمارتي
* بارادو يحقق مفاجأة بإسقاط وهران.. والشلف يتجاوز وفاق سطيف
* شبيبة الساورة يواصل صحوته في الدوري الجزائري
* الاتحاد الإسباني يحدد 26 أكتوبر موعداً لمباراة الكلاسيكو في كامب نو
* الفيفا يستعد لاختيار مقر مونديال الأندية 2021
* راموس يسقط في فخ التهرب الضريبي
* مدرب بوكا جونيورز يلمح للرحيل بعد خسارة السوبر كلاسيكو
* فالفيردي: ميسي يتحسن يوميا.. وشتيجن مفتاحنا بدوري الأبطال
* الشلهوب: تشافي نقل خبرته للسد.. ولا أهتم بالإنجازات الفردية
* تياجو سيلفا: توهج مبابي لم يفاجئني
* لامبارد: أطفال تشيلسي نجحوا في الاختبار
* إيمري: أتفهم غضب جماهير آرسنال.. وفرصتنا لازالت قائمة
* تير شتيجن: افتقدنا التنظيم أمام سلافيا براج
* كروس: لسنا سيئين.. ونقف مع زيدان
* إيفرا: أخبرت رونالدو بسر يوفنتوس
* رابطة الليجا تلوح بالتصعيد في أزمة الكلاسيكو
* لاوتارو: مع كونتي يصعب على أي خصم اللعب ضدنا
* كلوب: استمتعت بالنتيجة فقط .. تشامبرلين: افتقدت التشامبيونزليج
* كونتي: واجهنا دورتموند بضغط النقطة الواحدة
* كاندريفا: تغلبنا على المشكلة التي واجهتنا أمام برشلونة وبراج
* إنسيني: أحترم أنشيلوتي.. وأعتذر عن مواقفي السابقة



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :

◄ الدوري الأوروبي 🇪🇺 - دور المجموعات :

* روما - إيطاليا (-- : --) مونشنغلادباخ - ألمانيا الساعة : 18:55 .. القناة : beIN

* بارتيزان - صربيا (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد - إنجلترا الساعة : 18:55 .. القناة : beIN

* آلكمار - هولندا (-- : --) أستانا - كازاخستان الساعة : 18:55 .. القناة : beIN

* بشكتاش - تركيا (-- : --) سبورتينغ براغا - البرتغال الساعة : 18:55 .. القناة : beIN

* سسكا موسكو - روسيا (-- : --) فرينكفاروزي - المجر الساعة : 18:55 .. القناة : beIN

* لودوجوريتس - بلغاريا (-- : --) إسبانيول - إسبانيا الساعة : 18:55 .. القناة : beIN

* بورتو - البرتغال (-- : --) جلاسكو رينجرز - إسكوتلندا الساعة : 18:55 .. القناة : beIN

* يونج بويز - سويسرا (-- : --) فينورد - هولندا الساعة : 18:55 .. القناة : beIN

* إشبيلية - إسبانيا (-- : --) ديديلانجي - لوكسمبورج الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN

* خيتافي - إسبانيا (-- : --) بازل - سويسرا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN

* سيلتك - إسكوتلندا (-- : --) لاتسيو - إيطاليا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN

* رين - فرنسا (-- : --) كلوج - رومانيا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN

* آرسنال - إنجلترا (-- : --) فيتوريا - البرتغال الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN

* سبورتينج لشبونة - البرتغال (-- : --) روزنبورغ - النرويج الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN

* آيندهوفن - هولندا (-- : --) لاسك لينز - النمسا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN

................... ...................

◄ دوري أبطال أفريقيا 🌍 - الدور الثاني :

* الزمالك - مصر (-- : --) جينيراسيون - السنغال الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : ON Sport

▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :

◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 6 :

* الهلال (2 : 1) اهلي شندي
* هلال كادوقلي(0 : 0) اهلي عطبرة

#الترتيب: الأمل (12) حي الوادي (11) الهلال (10) أهلي شندي (10) الفلاح (10)

...................  ...................

◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة E :

* ريد بول - النمسا (2 : 3) نابولي - إيطاليا
* جينك - بلجيكا (1 : 4) ليفربول - إنجلترا

#الترتيب: نابولي (7) ليفربول (6) ريد بول (4) جينك (1) 

...................  ...................

◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة F :

* سلافيا براغ - التشيك (1 : 2) برشلونة - إسبانيا
* انتر ميلان - إيطاليا (2 : 0) بوروسيا دورتموند - ألمانيا

#الترتيب: برشلونة (7) انتر ميلان (4) دورتموند (4) سلافيا براغ (1)

...................  ...................

◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة G :

* لايبزيج - ألمانيا (2 : 1) زينيت - روسيا
* بنفيكا - البرتغال (2 : 1) ليون - فرنسا

#الترتيب: لايبزيج (6) زينيت (4) ليون (4) بنفيكا (3)

...................  ...................

◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة H :

* أياكس - هولندا (0 : 1) تشيلسي - إنجلترا
* ليل - فرنسا (1 : 1) فالنسيا - إسبانيا

#الترتيب: أياكس (6) تشيلسي (6) فالنسيا (4) ليل (1)

................... ...................

◄ دوري أبطال آسيا 🌏 - اياب نصف النهائي :

* جوانجزو - الصين (0 : 1) اوراوا - اليابان

#ملحوظة: اوراوا يتأهل لمواجهة الهلال في النهائي يوم 9 نوفمبر

................... ...................

◄ كأس محمد السادس للأندية العربية الأبطال - دور ال ١٦ :

* الوصل الإماراتي (1 : 2) الاتحاد السعودي 
* الاسماعيلي المصري (2 : 0) الجزيرة الإماراتي 
——————————————


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* قلم في الساحة
مأمون أبو شيبة
قريباً سيخلو كشف المريخ من اللاعبين
 

*  تردد إن تقرير حكم الفاشر فضل الكريم الذي أدار مباراة المريخ وحي الوادي  سيحمل مفأجآت داوية وسيتم تحويل عدد من لاعبي المريخ الدوليين وعلى رأسهم  الحارس منجد النيل للجنة الانضباط.. التي ستلحق منجد ببكري المدينة..  والمعروف إن وظيفة حراسة المرمى لا تحتمل الغيابات..
* وسيصرح  الديكتاتور العالم العلامة والحبر الفهامة شداد بتصريحات جديدة يشيد فيها  بشجاعة حكم الفاشر ويحفزه بمبلغ عشرين مليون جنيه والعمل على علاجه نفسياً   على نفقة الاتحاد (وبالدولار كمان) بعد الأذى الذي لحقه من جراء ألفاظ  لاعبي المريخ قليلي الأدب..
* في عطبرة نام مساعد الحكم الدولي عمر  حامد أمام سوء سلوك وليد الشعلة عندما نطح مدافع الأهلي بدون كرة وأسقطه  مغشياً عليه.. والحكام طبعاً عارفين إن ضبط سوء سلوك لاعبي الهلال لا يمنح  فيه الديكتاتور شداد حوافز مليونية بل يمكن أن يعرض هؤلاء الحكام للاغتيال  المعنوي من قبل الآلة الإعلامية الزرقاء الشرسة حال تطبيقهم للقانون على  لاعبي الهلال!!
* لهذا سيركز الحكام على ضبط سوء سلوك لاعبي المريخ  فقط ويمكن أن يكتبوا تقاريراً كاذبة  عن لاعبي المريخ لجرهم إلى مقصلة  الإعدام ونيل حوافز شداد المليونية خاصة بعد أن أجرى شداد تعديلاً على  لوائح الانضباط ليعتبر تقرير الحكم نهائياً وملزماً لمعاقبة اللاعبين  وبالتحديد لاعبي المريخ..
* وعلى الرغم من أن اللوائح تجيز أيضاً ضبط  حالات سوء السلوك عبر أشرطة الفيديو.. لكن هذه الجزئية لا تنطبق على لاعبي  الهلال بدليل الصمت التام للجنة المسابقات ولجنة الانضباط أمام إعتداء  وليد الشعلة بدون كرة على مدافع أهلي عطبرة ودفن الجميع لرؤوسهم في الرمال  كالنعام، حكام ولجان.. لكن الله في..
* هل تذكرون مباراة للهلال مع  مريخ الفاشر على ملعب النقعة ادارها الحكم معتز عبدالباسط ولم تكتمل بسبب  الهرج الذي احدثه لاعبو الهلال بقيادة بشة واداريوهم إثر طرد مدافع الهلال  في اخر دقائق المباراة مع لاعب مريخي.. وهل تذكرون كيف خرج رئيس الهلال  الكاردينال في اليوم التالي ليصرح ويشتم الحكام واتحاد الكرة وقال إنه أتى  بهذا الاتحاد وقادر على اسقاطه..!! وكانت النتيحة صمت تام من جانب الاتحاد  وتعطيل تقرير حكم المباراة!! لأن الهلال كان سيواجه المريخ لحسم البطولة!!
*  قريباً سيتلاشى فريق المريخ ويصبح ذكرى وتاريخ لأن مجلس الإدارة حريص على  بيع لاعبي المريخ الأساسيين لأندية عربية متواضعة بأثمان بخسة.. فبعد بيع  بكري سيكون الدور على التش.. أما الغربال فسيرحل من تلقاء نفسه  حيث سيصبح  حراً طليقاً بعد أسبوع واحد فقط.
* وسيحرص الديكتاتور شداد على  الإبقاء على مجلس الفشل والفلس المريخي حتى لا يتمكن النادي من إعادة قيد  لاعبيه المفكوكين.. ومن ثم يسهل لهم الانتقال للهلال على طريقة جمال سالم..
*  ومن جانب أخر سيعمل اتحاد مشجعي الهلال على القضاء على بقية لاعبي المريخ  بعد جرهم عبر ظلم واستفزاز التحكيم اللئيم لهم للانفعالات والخروج عن  أطوارهم ومن ثم كتابة التقارير المميتة ضدهم.. سواء كانت حقيقية أو ملفقة..  وسيكمل البيه أمين خضر الناقصة باستفزاز لاعبي المريخ عند الاستدعاء وربما  يعتدي عليه أحد اللاعبين أثناء الاستجواب ليتم شطب اللاعب مدى الحياة..
*  مخطط تدمير المريخ ومسحه من خارطة الكرة السودانية يسير على قدم وساق  وبالتنسيق والتعاون بين مجلس دمار المريخ واتحاد كيزان أمانة الفساد  والخراب بالمؤتمر الوطني البائد وحكام مغمورين لئيمين من الفاشر ونيالا..
*  من تبقوا من لاعبي المريخ في الكشف يشيلوا شيلتهم في مباراتي الفاشر..  فاتحاد تدمير المريخ قطعاً سيكون قد جهز حكام مغمورين (غالباً من نيالا)..  يكرهون المريخ ويطمعون في حافز شداد المليوني..
* ومن السهل اخراج  لاعبي المريخ عن أطوارهم بقرارات التحكيم الظالمة والمستفزة وبعدها الباقي  هين على الحكام .. وأمين خضر ومشجعو الهلال في لجان الاتحاد جاهزين  ومتحفزين لتنفيذ عمليات الإعدام..
* قريباً سيخلو كشف المريخ من اللاعبين.. بس لوكوا الصبر..
*  بعد القضاء على كشف المريخ الأول سيحاول مجلس دمار المريخ إكمال بقية  الدوري بلاعبي الشباب.. ولكن هناك عقبات قانونية قد تضطر النادي لخوض  المباراة الواحدة بسبعة أو ثمانية لاعبين فقط!!
* وواضح إن المريخ  سينافس على الهبوط أو يهبط بالفعل.. وهذا قطعاً سيسعد مجلس سوداكال لأنه  سيتجنب حرج الخروج من الدور التمهيدي للمرة الرابعة على التوالي إذا شارك  أفريقياً العام المقبل..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مذكرة لحميدتي ضد شداد تحوي”16″ مخالفة
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
دفع  نائب رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني نصر الدين حميدتي بمذكرةٍ  تحوي”16″  مخالفة للنظام الأساسي ضد رئيس الاتحاد كمال شداد لمجلس الإدارة ردًا على  خطوة الأخير بشأن ملف الترحيل.
وكمال شداد، أعلن في وقتٍ سابق عن تكوين لجنة للترحيل لجهة أنّه رئيسًا للاتحاد ويحق له اتخاذ الخطوة.
وأدّى ذلك إلى غضب نصر الدين حميدتي واصفًا ذلك بالمخالفة للنظام الأساسي.
وقال  مصدر مطلّع لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ المذكرة التي دفع بها حميدتي حوت”16″ مخالفة  ارتكبها رئيس الاتحاد كمال شداد ضد النظام الأساسي من بينها التغوّل على  صلاحيات لا تدخل ضمن اختصاصاته.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب مجموعات دوري البطال اوروبا بعد نهاية مباريات الجولة الثالثة :




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ناقش الأمر عبر الواتساب.. اتجاه في مجلس الهلال لشطب عبد اللطيف بويا
 .
 .
 قالت مصادر داخل مجلس الهلال اليوم الخميس ان هناك حالة عدم رضا في قروب  مجلس الإدارة علي تطبيق الواتساب من ما قام به قائد الهلال عبد اللطيف بويا  وخروجه من معسكر الفريق داخل قبل ساعات من مواجهة اهلي شندي وقالت ذات  المصادر  ان هناك انقسام بين فرض عقوبة إدارية علي اللاعب وبين شطب بويا من  كشوفات الهلال وأكدت المصادر الي أن بعض الأعضاء يروؤن ان بويا قائد ومن  غير المقبول ان يخرج منه مثل هذا السلوك وكان بويا قد غضب من عدم وضع في  تشكيلة الفريق الأساسية لمباراة النمور وخرج غاضبا من المعسكر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفيفا يعلن عن استضافة الصين لنسخة كأس العالم للأندية في 2021. وأعلن الاتحاد الدولي عن توسيع المشاركة في البطولة لتشمل 24 فريقًا، وتٌقام كل 4 سنوات.

 بعد تطبيق النظام الجديد للبطولة، هكذا سيكون ممثلي القارات

 â–ھï¸ڈ 8 أوروبا
 â–ھï¸ڈ 6 أميركا الجنوبية
 â–ھï¸ڈ 3 آسيا
 â–ھï¸ڈ 3 إفريقيا
 â–ھï¸ڈ 3 الكونكاكاف
 â–ھï¸ڈ 1 أوقيانوسيا
  بطل آسيا 2019-2020 سيشارك تلقائيًا
  وصيف آسيا 2019 ووصيف آسيا 2020 سيتواجهان والفائز سيتأهل للبطولة في عام 2021











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق 
 جعفـــر سليمـــان

                     لا ذنب للجزائري ! 

 · شن جمهور المريخ، وإعلامه، حرباً شعواء إستهدفت المدير الفني للفرقة  الحمراء أيات عبد المالك، وحملته وزر الخسارة المؤلمة التي تعرض لها  المريخ، بنيالا من مضيفه (المحترم) حي الوادي نيالا. 
 · قد يكون الجميع  على حق، لكون الجزائري الوافد حديثاً إرتكب عدة إخطاء كانت سببا مباشراً  في الخسارة التي تعرض لها المريخ، وجعلته يترنح، بعد أن تواصل نزيف النقاط  للمرة الثانية على التوالي. 
 · ونحن كذلك نرى أن ما أرتكبه أيات عبد  الملك، كلف المريخ خسارة ثلاثة نقاط غالية ، سيكون لها أثرها في مشوار  الدفاع عن اللقب، وهي أخطاء تطرق لها الجميع، مثل إبعاد أفضل لاعب مريخي  خلال السنوات الماضية رمضان عجب عن التشكيل الذي بدأ المباراة ودفع به  متأخراً، وكسحبه للسماني الصاوي الذي كان أوفر اللاعبين حركة ونشاطاً في  المقدمة الهجومية. 
 · أسلوب لعب الفريق أيضا كان رديئاً للغاية، بل نرى  أنه أفقد المريخ هويته تماما، لأن المعلوم تماما أن المريخ فريق هجومي  بحت، ومنذ شهقة الميلاد الأولى عرف عن المريخ أنه فريق لا يلعب إلا في  مناطق دفاع الخصم. 
 · قد يكون تأثير غياب بكري المدينة، وكذلك محمد عبد  الرحمن كبيراً على الشق الهجومي، ولكن ليس بالقدر الذي يعفي المدير الفني  من تحمل المسؤولية، لأن المدرب الشاطر هو الذي يعتمد على التنظيم والشكل  الفني لا على الأسماء تحوطاً لفقدان أي منهم خلال مشوار التنافس. 
 ·  ولا ندري لماذا أحتفظ برمضان عجب بجواره على بنك البدلاء، في وقت دفع بخالد  النعسان في وظيفة جديدة، كان العجب هو الأقرب لها، بحكم تمرسه في أداء  مهام الوسط، إن كان في المحور أو صناعة اللعب، أو الوسط المهاجم، وهذه تحسب  أيضا على معاونه جمال أبوعجنة الذي يعرف هذه المعلومة جيداً، كذلك خالد  أحمد المصطفى الذي ظهر غاضباً أثناء إدخال رمضان في نهاية المباراة، وبعد  أن فقدها المريخ تقريباً في ذاك التوقيت. 
 · غير هذه السقطة الفنية  الكبرى، كان هناك العديد من المآخذ الفنية على الجهاز الفني، وكان هناك  تقصير أيضا  من بعض اللاعبين، الذين لم يقدموا المطلوب منهم برغم كل الظروف  التي يعيشونها، ولكن في النهاية هذا عملهم وعليهم أن يتقنوه على الأقل من  أجل الجمهور الغفير الذي إحتشد لتحيتهم وأنتظر منهم الفرحة. 
 · هذه  تفاصيل ما دار في اللقاء، ولكن إن عددنا الأسباب الرئيسية التي وقفت خلف  هذه الخسارة، وفقدان الفريق لملامحه أمام الوداي نيالا، وقبله أمام حي  العرب، بل حتى منذ تسلم هذه المجموعة الفاشلة مقاليد الأمور بالنادي لم يعد  المريخ هو المريخ.! 
 · هذه الشلة الفاشلة هي سبب كل ما يدور من  إخفاقات بالنادي الآن، لأنهم عبارة عن جماعة مسلوبة الأرادة، يتبعون لشخص  واحد لا يعرف للمريخ شيئاً، وهو آدم سوداكال الذي ومنذ أن سمعنا بإسمه لم  يبارح سجنه وتتوالي عليه التهم.! 
 · هذه الشلة لا تملك قرارها، لأن ذلك  قد يمس أشياء مهمة بالنسبة لهم، إذا غضب مديرهم عنهم في حال رفضوا  الإنصياع لتعليماته، وهو ما جعله يعبث بالنادي، كأن يأتي بالجزائري أياب  عبد المالك، ويقصي إبراهومة في وقت لا يمكن لعاقل أن يجري مثل هذا التعديل  في هذا التوقيت الحرج.! 
 · ولكن شلة الفشل لن تستطيع أن تقول لآدم  سوداكال لا، لأن تبعات ذلك لا يستطيعوا أن يتحملونها بكل تأكيد، وأقلها أنه  سيمسك يده عنهم، ولكم أن تتخيلوا أن إمسك سوداكال يده عن هذه الشلة التي  يعلم الجميع قدراتهم المادية والفكرية. 
 ·  لذا لا يهمهم ما يحدث للمريخ، فقط عليهم تنفيذ أوامر المدير، بحذافيرها، دون أن ينبس أحدهم ببنت شفه.! 
 · يمكن أحبتي أن يتعثر المريخ مجدداً في ظل المعطيات الحالية، وحالة  الإرهاق النفسي التي يعيش فيها اللاعبين، بجانب حداثة الجهاز الفني وعدم  إلمامه بحال الفريق البدني والنفسي. 
 · ومالم يستشعر النجوم وحدهم  المسؤولية، وينظروا للمباريات التي سيخوضها خلال الفترة القادمة بعين  مختلفة، ويضعون في إعتبارهم جمهور المريخ، فإن القادم سيكون أسوأ بكل  تأكيد. 
 في نقاط 
 · ذكرنا من قبل أن من يتقلد منصب (مدير الكرة)، يجب أن تتوفر فيه العديد من الصفات التي تمكنه من أداء دوره.! 
 · دارت الكاميراً على من يتولى الأمر حاليا، وأظن أسمه أنس، أثناء عملية  تغيير رمضان عجب التي شهدت مهزلة حقيقية بطلها خالد أحمد المصطفى، رأينا  ملامح وجه وتأكد لنا أن هذا الشاب أقحم إقحاما فيما لا قدره له به. 
 ·  مدير الكرة في مثل هذه الظروف يعمل على إمتصاص الصدمات، ويهيء اللاعبين  نفسيا، ويعين الجهاز الفني بمده بالملعومات الكافية عن المنافسين، وله حق  تقديم النصح في حال حداثة الجهاز الفني.! 
 · ولكن هذا الشاب لا يملك مما ذكرناه ولا النذر اليسيبر، ولا ندري لماذا يتسمكون به! 
 · وهل حقيقة أن لاعبين بعينهم يفرضونه على الجميع ولا يستطيع أحد أن يقول لهم لا!! 
 · كل شيء في المريخ بات محزناً ويدعوا للأسف!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالهلال يشيد بالكابتن بوي وينفي الشائعات

 نفى المهندس محمد عبد اللطيف هارون رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي الهلال  صحة الأنباء المتداولة عن خروج كابتن الهلال عبد اللطيف بوي من معسكر  الفريق غاضبا قبل مباراة الأمس أمام الأهلي شندي، وقال هارون في تصريح خص  به "الموقع الرسمي لنادي الهلال" أن الجهاز الفني للهلال فضل إراحة الكابتن  عبد اللطيف بوي واللاعب ابوعاقلة عبد الله عن مباراة الأهلي شندي بسبب  الإرهاق الذي طال الثنائي جراء المشاركة  المستمرة مع الهلال والمنتخب الوطني، مشيرا إلى أن الثنائي المذكور كانا  على علم بذلك الأمر وتواجدا في المعسكر دعما لزملائهم اللاعبين، وأضاف  هارون قائلا: كشف الهلال الأفريقي يضم (21) لاعبا فقط من بينهم عمار  الدمازين الذي لم يكمل برنامج التأهيل، لذلك فإن خيارات قلب الدفاع باتت  محصورة في الكابتن بوي ومحمد المعتصم، لذلك فضل الجهاز الفني تجهيز الأخير  وإراحة الكابتن عبد اللطيف بوي الذي يعتبر من الأعمدة الأساسية لنادي  الهلال مشيدا بالدور الذي ظل يقدمه الكابتن داخل وخارج الملعب.
 وختم  هارون حديثه قائلا: مسألة إشراك اللاعبين في المباريات تخضع لرؤية الجهاز  الفني الذي يولي مسابقة دوري أبطال افريقيا إهتمام كبير، لذلك نطالب وسائل  الإعلام بتحري الدقة في النشر والتعامل مع الأخبار التي تخص النادي عبر  قنواته الرسمية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيفة
 مزمل ابوالقاسم

 مجلس الحوكمة والجرجير
  لاندري بأي لسان نشكر قادة الفرقة (16) العسكرية في مدينة نيالا بعد ان  ستروا عورة مجلس الدمار الشامل ووفروا طائرة عسكرية كي تقل بعثة المريخ من  نيالا البحير الى الفاشر ابو زكريا , ليعفوها من من وعثاء السفر بالبص ,  برحلة منهكة كان مقدراً لها ان تمتد اكثر من اربع ساعات بعد يوم واحد من  مباراة منهكة , خسرها الأحمر امام حي الوادي بهدف نظيف..
 هذا هو حال مجلس المحبوس , رداؤه قصير , وعمله فطير , يحسن الجعجة ولا يجيد الإنجاز !..
 وهذا هو ديدن ابناء المريخ في كل مكان , يتدافعون لخدمة ناديهم بلا من او  أذى , ويفدونه بالمهج , ويذللون له المصاعب , لذلك ننحني إجلالاً لهم ,  ونخص ضباط جيشنا الهمام في نيالا البحير , وفي مقدمتهم المقدم مجذوب عبد  الباقي ورفاقه الأماجد , لأنهم أعفوا  لاعبي المريخ من الإنهاك وخففوا  عليهم معاناة إستطالت في عهد افشل مجلس تولى إدارة النادي منذ ان ظهر إلى  حيز الوجود قبل أكثر من مائة وعشرة اعوام..
 الحقيقة ان فشل مجلس المحبوس لا يفاجئنا ولايثير إستغرابنا فالقاعدة عنده ان يقصر وأن يتواضع ويخفق ونجاحه إستثناء..
 طبيعي جداً ان تتراجع قوة الفريق , وأن يتحول الى فريسة سهلة المنال لأضعف  الخصوم وان تطمع كل الفرق في إنتزاع النقاط منه بعد ان إفتقر الى كل  مقومات النجاح..
 الفريق الذي يضم مجموعة من امهر لاعبي الكرة السودانية  لم يخضع الى إعداد مميز لأكثر من عامين , ولم تدخل عليه إضافات تقوي عوده  وتستكمل نواقصه , في خمس فترات للإنتقالات , حرم النادي من إحداها بسبب اول  عقوبة توقع على المريخ من الفيفا في تاريخه ودخل اربع فترات للإنتقالات  كالمحروم بسبب فقر مجلس المحبوس فكرياً ومادياً..
 فشلت الفرقة الحمراء في تسجيل اي هدف في آخر ثلاث مباريات..
 تعادلت مرة وخسرت مرتين , بعد ان إبتدرت الموسم بمغادرة البطولة الإفريقية من الدور التمهيدي والبطولة العربية من الدور الأول..
 نتائج موجعة لاتشبه المريخ ولا تليق به , لكنها ليست مستغربة على مجلس  مشلهت , مبهدل , متواضع القدرات , حصر كل همه في تعديل النظام الأساسي  للنادي بطريقة مخالفة للقانون كي يضمن مواصلة سيطرته , او فالنقل تدميره  الشامل لأفضل وأشهر وأعرق أندية السودان!..
 لاتثريب عليهم فالشئ من معدنه لايستغرب ..
 وفاقد الشئ لايعطيه..
 هذا المجلس المخرب غير مؤهل لإدارة احد فرق الروابط..
 هؤلاء لم يدمروا حاضر المريخ العظيم فحسب , بل خربوا تاريخه الناصع وشوهوا  مستقبله الآتي , لأن الخراب الذي احدثوه سيتطلب وقتاً طويلاً للعلاج , حتى  لو تنحوا اليوم..
 فريق لا يحظى لاعبوه بأدنى إهتمام , ويفتقر إلى مدير  الكرة , ويشرف عليه مدرب برتبة مخرب ليست له سيرة ذاتية تشفع له بتولي  تدريب فريق بقامة المريخ , وتم طرده من تدريب منتخب جنوب السودان بسبب ضعف  النائج ماذا ننتظر منه سوى الهزائم..
 فريق يشرف عليه إدارياً خالد احمد  المصطفى , الذي شوه تاريخه كلاعب وقضى على كل رصيد المحبة الذي إكتسبه في  قلوب جماهير المريخ بتجربة موغلة في الفشل وكنكشة لا تشبه تاريخ خالدونا ,  الذي تحول إلى أيقونة فشل مع رفيقه هيثم الرشيد, الذي حصل على أعلى الأصوات  في الجمعية الإنتخابية , لأن من صوتوا له توهموا انه هيثم الرشيد الهداف  الماهر الذي مزق شباك الأهلي المصري بهدفين , واحرز عشرة اهداف في البطولات  الإفريقية للمريخ..
 بوجود هذا الثنائي الفاشل تعرض كل نحوم المريخ  القدامى الذين خدموا النادي في عهدة مجلس الخراب الى حرب شعواء ادت الى  إبعادهم عن المناصب..
 بدأت الإطاحة بالباشمهندس محمد موسى , وامتدت إلى  عبد المجيد جعفر , ولم تستثنِ منتصر الزاكي (زيكو) وشملت إبراهومة , الذي  عمل بلا مقابل قرابة اربعة اشهر ظل ينفق فيها على الفريق من جيبه ويستخدم  صلاته وقبوله الكبير في مجتمع المريخ لإستجلاب الدعم , لحل مشاكل الفريق ,  وسداد مستحقات اللاعبين..
 طردوا كل هؤلاء , بل أهانوهم , وأتو بمخرب  جزائري ضعيف القدرات , خامل السيرة , زعم انه راضٍ عن الأداء المتواضع الذي  قدمه فريقه في نيالا امام حي الوادي , في مباراة كاملة لم يصنع فيها فريقه  سوى فرصة وحيدة على مدار الشوطين..
 مدرب متأخر في النتيجة , سحب سيف  تيري ليدخل أحد الأشبال , ثم اقحم الصادق شلش في الدقيقة الثانية والتسعين ,  أراد ان يعلق خيبته على معلب المباراة بإدعاء انه يشبه الصبة!..
 وبعد نهاية المباراة تحدث ليستفز جاهير المريخ المحزونة , ليزعم انه راضٍ كل الرضا عن المردود الهزيل الذي قدمه فريقه في المباراة..
 مايحدث للمريخ في عهد هؤلاء الفشلة محزن وموجع ومؤسف , ونحن نستغرب صمت  انصار الزعيم على المهازل الممتدة اكثر من عامين ونتسائل : متى سيتحرك  انصار الأحمر لكنس هذا المجلس الهزيل؟..
 وإلام الصبر عليهم , بعد ان بلغوا قمة النجاح في الفشل الذريع؟..
 آخر الحقــائـــــــق
 مريخ الأمة في سجن كوبر مع الرئيس المبجل..
 محبوس يتخذ من اعظم اندية السودان ملهاة يستلذ بها , ويزجي بها وقته الطويل خلف القضبان..
 كيف يسمح مسئولو وزارة الداخلية وقوات الشرطة لمسجون على ذمة قضايا تتصل  بالدجل والشعوذة والإحتيال بأن يدير اكبر اندية السودان بهاتفه من داخل  أكبر سجون السودان؟..
 توهموا انهم حققوا إعجازاً بإجازة مسودة مشوهة للنظام الأساسي , أتت عامرة بالقص واللصق ..
 على جماهير المريخ ان لاتقلق على مستقبل فريقها وناديها , طالما ان مسودة  فني الموجات الصوتية المعيبة قد مرت في الجمعية العبثية !..
 النظام الأساسي المشوه سيفلح في تحقيق ست نقاط للمريخ في الفاشر..
 وسيضمن للأحمر ان لايغادر البطولة الإفريقية من الدور التمهيدي للمرة الرابعة على التوالي في عهد مجلس الدمار الشامل!..
 على الجماهير الحمراء ان تستبشر بقدرة (الحوكمة ) على إعادة تسجيل اللاعبين مطلقي السراح في فترة التسجيلات المقبلة!..
 لا خوف ولا وجل.. (الطرف الثالث) قادر على إقناع الغربال بتمديد عقده مع الزعيم!..
 و(مؤسسية ) خيري المزعومة ستفلح في ضم أفضل النجوم للمريخ!..
 وجرجير سوداكال الذي بشرنا به اسد المريخ الغضنفر سينهمر على النادي مثل المطر , ليجلب للمريخ افضل اللاعبين , وامهر المدربين..
 المال موجود بالحاويات , وسيسهم في توفير طائرات خاصة تنقل الزعيم الى كل مبارياته المحلية والخارجية .
 ألم نسمع هذه البشريات قبل الإنتخابات التي حولت المريخ الى جنة , وحققت له افضل النتائج على مدار عامين كاملين؟..
 الم تفلح الحوكمة في حل معضلة جواز نيلسون الممتلئ بالتأشيرات؟..
 الم تضم الغاني مايكل للفرقة الحمراء ليتصدر قائمة هدافي كل البطولات ويتخم شباك الخصوم بالأهداف؟..
 الم تحضر المدرب بتأشيرة زيارة على عهدة شركه يمتلكها احد الموظفين السابقين للنادي؟..
 الم تحافظ على جمال سالم وسومانا وتعززهما بأفضل المحترفين؟..
 تعظيم سلام للحوكمة وللعبقري الذي وفر افضل مستويات الأداء الإداري للنادي برغم تخصصه في الموجات الصوتية..
 عبقرية صاحبنا تجازوت حدود المألوف , ومكنته من مواصلة عمله في اللجنة  القانونية للإتحاد , بعد ان اعلن استقالته منها في الشارع العام , إسترضاءً  لجماهير المريخ التي تتغنى بقدراته القانونية والإدارية الفذة كل صباح..
 طلبات جماهير المريخ اوامر..
 هذا المجلس الهزيل يلعب بالنار ويستهزئ بمشاعر ملايين الأنصار..
 إحذروا غضبة الحليم فقد بلغ السيل الزبى !..
 صبرت جماهير المريخ حتى فاض كيلها ..
 قلبي مع لاعبي المريخ وهم ينازلون خصومهم مجردين من عناصر التفوق..
 لاحوافز لا معسكرات لا إدارة كرة قدم ولا مجلس إدارة ..
 التحية للشاب المجتهدج انس الذي تولى مهمة تفوق عمره وخبرته الإدارية المحدودة ..
 آخر خبر : لاعزاء لمن حصروا كل همهم في تدمير كل جميل في المريخ بنشاط يحسدهم عليه أكثر الخصوم بغضاً للزعيم..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*

 *امير عوض*
 *سوداكال.. المشكلة و الحل!*
  قصاصة صحفية قديمة صادفتني و حملت في جوفها تصريحات للمرشح للرئاسة  المريخية (وقتها) آدم سودكال و فيها قال: (اراهن بأن عهدي سيشهد نجاحات  كبيرة و غير مسبوقة في نادي المريخ و أتعهد بتوفير المال اللازم لتصريف  الأمور الادارية حتي في الفترة التي سأكون فيها بعيداً عن الرئاسة و أوكد  بأنني سأقدم دعماً كبيراً و معتبراً للاسهام في تسيير الأمور المالية بسخاء  و دون أي مشاكل تذكر).
 هذه التصريحات.. و هذا الأمل المبثوث.. و  التبشير بقُرب خروج آدم من السجن.. هم من حرّك مشاعر الصفوة أيامها و عبرها  تمكن سوداكال من قيادتنا بهدوء لشراك حباله التي تسربلنا خلالها بالأوهام  قبل أن نصحوا علي واقع الحقيقة المفجع.
 سوداكال هو أُس مشكلات  المريخ في العامين السابقين.. و تشبُث الرجل بالمريخ هو ما جعلنا في الحضيض  الآن.. فآدم لا يدفع.. أو لنقل.. لا يريد أن يدفع ما يقيل عثرة المريخ و  تركه علي حد الكفاف يسأل جمهوره إلحافاً.
 آدم.. هو المجلس الفاشل  الحالي.. و هو المجلس القادم الذي يتم التخطيط له بعناية فائقة برعاية و  دعم من بعض منسوبي الاتحاد العام من الهلالاب.
 و نظرة سريعة لمكونات  المجلس الحالي تنبئنا بضعف امكانياتهم المادية و إكتفاؤهم بالوجود تحت  مظلة سوداكال الشحيح و الذي لا ينوي تضخيم خسائره المادية في المريخ ما لم  يقوده ذلك لطريق الخلاص من قضاياه المتعددة و المتشعبة داخلياً و خارجياً.
  أعضاء المجلس الفاشل لا يملكون ما يسد رمق المريخ ليومٍ واحد.. و لكن في  سبيل الشهرة إرتضوا البقاء في مجلس يقوده محبوس علي ذمة قضايا تتعلق  بالاحتيال و الشعوذة و الدجل و مطلوب بالانتربول لصالح دولة الامارات  العربية المتحدة!!
 و مؤسف للغاية.. أن يكون نادي في قامة و مكانة  المريخ الذي ينضم تحت لوائه النشء و الأطفال و الأسر العفيفة و النظيفة..  تحت قيادة متهم فشل في اثبات براءته داخلياً لعامين كاملين.
 مؤسف أن  نطالع قبل يومين في الصحف السيارة الخبر التالي: (خاطبت محكمة الخرطوم شرق  الجنائية برئاسة القاضي اليسع هاشم، النائب العام لإعلان سلطات سجن كوبر  لتقديم (سوداكال) للمحاكمة في قضية احتيال على صاحب شركة في مبلغ (2) مليون  جنية، و ذلك بعد أن طالبت به الإمارات وفق قانون إرسال المجرمين عبر  (الانتربول) لمحاكمته في عدد من بلاغات الاحتيال التي وقعت على أجانب.
  يُذكر أن المتهم احتال على مدير الشركة بمبلغ يفوق (2) مليون جنيه، بعد أن  علم بأن مدير عام الشركة يمتلك قطعة أرض بمنطقة سوبا، و اتفق مع سوداكال  على تمويل إنشاء مصنع أدوية).
 هذا هو سوداكال ببساطة.. مجموعة من  القضايا المعقدة التي لا تلوح لها نهاية في الأمد القريب.. و للأسف فالرجل  مُصّر علي وضع المريخ رهينة ما يحدُث له.. مستفيداً في ذلك بمجهودات بعض  المتطلعين للشهرة و بعض الذين أوغرت صدورهم الأحقاد السابقة.
 مشكلة  المريخ هي آدم.. و الخلاص و الانعتاق من براثن حباله هي مخرجنا و مخرج  المريخ لبرّ الأمان.. و تلك مهمة عصية للغاية في ظل الظروف الحالية ما لم  يتحد المريخاب من أجلها سريعاً.
 *نبضات متفرقة*
 الحراك الذي  بدأت شرارته في صالة (الغروب) يجب أن يتواصل من أجل إيجاد حلول حقيقية  لمعضلة المريخ الأساسية و المتمثلة في ابعاد سوداكال الحالم بعودة جديدة في  المجلس القادم.
 إسقاط النظام الأساسي المهزلة خطوة واحدة من مجموعة خطوات كُتبت علي أمة المريخ في سبيل الخلاص.
 علينا أن نكون الفعل.. و ليس رد الفعل.
 المدرب المغمور ذكر بأنه راضٍ علي نتائج الفريق الأخيرة!
 المغمور لم يتذوق حلاوة الفوز حتي الآن.. و طبيعي أن ترضيه الهزائم و تبهره التعادلات.
 مباريات فاشر السلطان مهمة رمضان عجب و رفاقه.
 الملعب صعب.. و الخصوم شرسون و لكن رفاق العجب لها بحول الله.
 ابعاد المغمور عن ادارة مباريات الفاشر قرار سليم و تأكيد علي خطل الاستغناء عن ابراهومه.
 *نبضة أخيرة*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني

رسميا المجلس يكلف أبوعنجة بالإشراف الفني وعودة الجزائري للخرطوم

المكتب الإعلامي:الفاشر

كلف مجلس المريخ رسميا المدرب جمال أبوعنجة للإشراف الفني على مباراتي هلال ومريخ الفاشر وذلك بعد الوصول لطريق مسدود مع المدرب الجزائري آيت عبدالملك الذي من المنتظر ان يغادر الفاشر نهار اليوم الخميس متوجها للخرطوم، وكانت البعثة الإدارية قد إجتمعت أمس بآيت لمساءلته حول أسباب خسارة الفريق امام حي الوادي نيالا وطلبت منه رسميا خلال الإجتماع عدم الإشراف الفني على مواجهتي ملعب النقعة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#وكفى

#إسماعيل_حسن 

الصحافة والسخافة.. والصحفي والسخفي 

* لن أكلّ ولن أملّ من التأكيد على أن هنالك صحافة و(سخافة).... وصحيفة و(سخيفة).... وصحفياً و(سخفياً)..... وبينهم جميعاً؛ أمور متشابهات..
* وكذلك لن أكلّ ولن أملّ من التأكيد على أن بعض الصحفيين الكبار صغار.. ومعظم الصحفيين الصغار كبار..
* ومن التأكيد على أن من ينتهي أثر مقاله بإنتهاء مراسم القراءة؛ فكأنه لا كتب ولا القارئ قرأ.... ضيّع زمنو وزمن القارئ!!!
* الصحافة رسالة.. والرسالة تحتاج للخلوق الصادق الأمين.... وبهذا المعيار يمكن أن نفرق بين الصحيفة، وبين (السخيفة)....
* وبين الصحفي، وبين (السخفي)... ولن أزيد.. 
------------------
من البريد
------------------
* يمر نادي المريخ منذ سنوات عددا؛ بمشكلة كبيرة تتجسد في إنعدام الإدارة الفذة التي تستطيع قيادة دفة الأمور في نادي كبير مثل المريخ.. فالشاهد منذ أن تنحى السيد محمد الياس محجوب، تبعثر عقد المريخ، خاصة بعد قدوم الخلوق السيد جمال الوالي، رجل المال الذي طمع الكثيرون في ماله، والتف حوله البعض من أصحاب الأجندة الخاصة الذين ليس لهم مصلحة في تقدم المريخ بقدر ما همهم لهط فلوس جمال الوالي الذي يدفع دفع من لا يخشى الفقر..
* ليس بالمال وحده تُصنع الفرق، إذ أنه مثل الماء للزرع اذا زاد عن الحد تفسد الزراعة.. وهذا ما حدث للمريخ أيام الوالي الذي كان يحفز اللاعبين حتي في حالة الخسارة..
* وحقيقة الرجل لم يقصر.. ولكن طبيعة السوداني عامة عندما يشعر أن ليس هناك حسابا؛ يتطاول ويتسيب ولا يعمل الا تحت ظل رقيب.. لذلك نجاح السودانيين في المهجر لم يكن بسبب الكفاءة فقط، ولكن بسبب وجود إدارة من جنسيات مختلفة في مواقع العمل حيث لا توجد عندهم انا ذاهب إلى مناسبة زواج،  أو لأداء واجب العزاء لزيد من الناس.. فهذا متاح لك في وقتك الخاص وليس في وقت العمل، وهذا هو الانضباط والاحترافية..
* يعامل المجلس اللاعبين علي أنهم هواة، ويصرف لهم الرواتب على أنهم محترفون مع أنهم لا علاقة لهم بالاحترافية.. طموح لاعبنا يقف عند امتلاك سيارة وجوال.. ويضيع الوقت ما بين أماكن تعاطي الشيشة، وشرب الشاي، والسهر حتي الصباح، والنوم طوال منتصف النهار، وعندما  يحين وقت التمرين، يتثاقل وكأنه ذاهب إلى غرفة الإعدام..
* بالطبع العيب ليس فيهم، إنما في الإدارة التي تظن أن علاقة اللاعب بالنادي تنتهي بمغادرة أسواره.. لا يا عزيزي الإداري.. فالعمل الإداري الاحترافي منظومة متكاملة من الضبط الرياضي والإجتماعي.. هذا إذا كنت تريد ان تصنع فريقا يهز الأرض بالطول والعرض.
* إنتهى زمان روح الغيرة علي الشعار بعد جمال ابو عنجة وحامد بريمة وكمال عبد الغني وأبناء جيلهم الذين كان عطاؤهم ينبع من حب الشعار، لا من بريق الدولار، أو الكسب المادي، لذا هم خالدون في تاريخ المريخ، وموضع الإحترام أينما ذهبوا.. ولكن الأجيال التي باتت لا تعرف إلا لغة المال، تحتاج إلى إدارة جديدة لا تحكمها عقلية ثمانينات القرن الماضي..
* وهنا أقدم روشتة لعلاج مشاكل المريخ.. إذا طبّقت يحصد الفريق بإذن الله اي بطولة محلية كانت أو أفريقية، بعد ثلاثة أعوام من تطبيقها..
* إنشاء مركز للعلوم الإدارية بالتعاون مع جامعة السودان كلية التربية الرياضية لتأهيل الإداريين بالنادي بكورسات مكثفة يتعلم فيها الاداري الطرق الحديثة في فن الإدارة وعلم النفس.. ولا يسمح لاي عضو بالترشيح لمقاعد مجلس الإدارة اذا لم يكن حاصلا علي شهادة في العمل الإداري..
* تكون وظائف النادي مثل العلاقات العامة والمالية  والهندسة المعمارية والزراعية وجميع ما يخص إدارة النادي التنفيذية خاضعة للجنة الاختيار بالخدمة المدنية، ولا يتم التعيين فيها إلا عبر شروط قانون العمل..
* تنحصر مهام مجلس الإدارة في الاستثمار لصالح دعم خزينة النادي مالياً.. أما فنيا فهي من اختصاص القطاع الرياضي فقط.. ويمكن لرئيس النادي أن يكون ضمن القطاع الرياضي، ولا يحق لاي عضو بمجلس الإدارة أو النادي التدخل في عمل القطاع الرياضي الذي يضم خبراء المناشط بالنادي، ويكون نصيب فريق كرة القدم دائرة الكرة التي تهتم بأمر الفريق  من تدريب وتسجيل وشطب وإعارة..
* عقب توقيع اي عقد مع اي لاعب جديد، يجب عليه الالتزام بضوابط النادي (وهنا يمكن الاستعانه بخدمة خاصة من رجال الأمن الخاص لذلك الغرض وإبلاغ المجلس باي تجاوزات).. وعلى اللاعب اتباع نمط غذائي معين من خلال ملف خاص..
* يخضع اللاعب لكشف طبي ونفسي شامل كل أول شهر، علي ضوء ذلك يمنح الراتب الشهري.. وفي حال زيادة الوزن أو الإخفاق في الأداء أو عدم إقناع المدرب بأن يكون أساسيا بالفريق، أو تسبب في  مشاكل خارج النادي، أو قام  بارتياد أماكن  مشبوهة، أو  شرب الشيشة، أو التواجد في أماكن الخمور والمخدرات، يخصم من راتبه، ويمكن أن تصل العقوبة حد الشطب من الفريق مهما كانت نجوميته.. 
* تكون تمارين الفريق بالفترة الصباحية يومياً.. وتمارين عند عصر اليوم..  ومنتصف النهار يتلقى اللاعبون كورسات في التحكيم والتدريب وعلم النفس واللغة الإنجليزية مع كورسات في الثقافة الغذائية..
* الاهتمام بإنشاء اكاديمية علمية تضم مدارس أساس وثانوي تستوعب المواهب.. ويتعلم فيها التلميذ شتى ضروب الرياضة، لا كرة القدم وحدها..
* الاستثمار يجب أن يكون أساس دعم مشاريع النادي.. وذلك بتحويل النادي إلى شركة مساهمة عامة، وطرح أسهم تباع إلى مشجعي الفريق بواقع ألف جنيه للسهم الواحد.. ويمكن كمثال الاستثمار في الإنتاج الحيواني مثل الألبان بامتلاك أبقار أو الزراعة أو اي مشروع يعود بالربح على النادي.. بالإضافة إلى إنشاء مدينة رياضية خاصة بالنادي، تحوي استادا بمواصفات عالمية. وفندقاً  وحيا سكنيا لقدامى لاعبي وإداري الفريق، وشققا للإيجار.. وملاعب للمناشط المختلفة..
* إذا طبقت هذه المقترحات، فسوف يتحول المريخ بإذن الله إلى فريق عالمي يحقق البطولات في شتى المناشط .. ويكون انموذجا للنادي الشامل في أفريقيا والعالم العربي... وشكراً.. أخوك علاء الدين محمد أبكر..
* من المحرر: بالتأكيد هي مقترحات نيرة وموضوعية أخي علاء الدين، ويمكن أن تكون برنامج عمل لمجلس المريخ القادم الذي سيتم انتخابه بعد عدة أشهر..
* وكفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ليكم ترتيب الدوري السوداني الممتاز 
#دوري_سوداني_الممتازSPL
#زول_سبورت








*

----------

